# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigracion i nje minoreni ne angli

## arbeni12345

Psh forumi un jam nje 16 vjecar qe doja te ikja ne angli ilegalisht .....dua te di a mi bejne letrat mua pasi jam minoren ...a mund te futem ne shkolle andej

----------

